# best way to clean bike chain



## Landon Klausing (Nov 25, 2014)

looking for the best way to clean a dirty bike chain, without using a chain cleaner tool! any tips or ideas would be great! right now I am using degreaser, rag, then wet lube then wiping off excess. but the inside of the chain is still full of gunk. thanks in advance


----------



## BlokHed (Aug 3, 2014)

I go to a carwash and use the wand. I put it on the cassette and let it spin. Just don't spray into bearings and stuff like that. Works like a charm!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Why not use a chain cleaning tool? They are just a series of brushes. So if you want to simulate one, use a brush of some sort.

I use a chain cleaning tool.. First run some water through, then simple green, then water again, and then rubbing alcohol. And after that dries I lube it.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

spray cleaner from Walmart, a light brushing and rinse with hose.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I would definitely take the chain off if you're not going to use a dedicated chain cleaner. It's a lot easier and you won't be pushing degreasers into your bb and freewheel and hub with a hose.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I use quick links on all of my chains. I'll take them off and soak them in kerosine before using a paint brush in a pan to loosen any crud. After blowing off with air from the compressor, they go into an acetone bath which removes residual kerosine, oil and wax.

I'll also try to clean the sprockets on the crank and cassette prior to reinstalling the chain. Sometimes this involves pulling the cassette and giving it a kerosine wash. It's work, but my chains keep pretty clean doing this. YMMV.

Reinstall and relube. I prefer a dry wax lube, but that's another long thread in the making.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Landon Klausing said:


> looking for the best way to clean a dirty bike chain, without using a chain cleaner tool! any tips or ideas would be great! right now I am using degreaser, rag, then wet lube then wiping off excess. but the inside of the chain is still full of gunk. thanks in advance


You could take the chain off and clean it thoroughly and try to keep it clean going forward. If you don't want to remove the chain, you can use a bunch of Q-tips dipped in cleaner. Will take a bit of time but will help getting the junk out.

Going forward, if your chain is really gunky, it might be a sign that you are using too much lube. Add lube one link at a time and make sure to wipe off the excess.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

High pressure water is bad news. I don't care where you point the wand.
High pressure blows the abrasive dirt deep into the chain links where you can't see it then It grinds away....
That's my opinion, others may not agree,, too bad 

Chains are cheap so a new chain every season is no big deal right ?

After each dry ride I wipe and re lube with a wax type lube.
I wipe excess lube off the chain right before the next ride.

When I ride In the nasty stuff I use this:

View attachment 943168

Only way to get the gunk out of the chain links.

Got It at walmart, $10 I think, works great..


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BlokHed said:


> I go to a carwash and use the wand. I put it on the cassette and let it spin. Just don't spray into bearings and stuff like that. Works like a charm!


There are a lot of bad ways to clean a chain but this^ might be the worst.

The best way is not to let it get so dirty in the first place. How you lube your chain determines how much time you'll have to spend cleaning it.


----------



## qclabrat (Aug 16, 2011)

+1 for the walmart tool and the fancier $20 versions
cleaning chains with brushes are always a messy result, self contained is the way to go
when the cassettes get real bad, no other option than pulling them out and soaking in a bath, but thats only a 1 hr job


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My advice to the newer riders from somebody that's been at it a while - quit wasting a bunch of time trying to have the cleanest chain on the block. 


Get the right lube for your conditions, apply as needed, wipe off excess with a rag, go ride. Cleaning gizmos, degreasing, etc is a waste of time and $$. 

If you're riding in really muddy/gritty conditions, that would be the only time you need to bother with any actual cleaning beyond just a post-lube wipe.


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

Most people over think cleaning chains. 

For basic dust, wipe, apply lube, wipe off excess. 
In muddy conditions, a light rinse with a hose, followed by drying first is helpful.

The big problem with many chain maintenance approaches, it that you remove oil from the inside of the chain, which is where you actually need it. If you soak a chain in de-greaser, you also need to soak in lube to properly get the inside re-lubricated. 

In general, frequent, simple cleaning is just as good as a dedicated extensive procedure involving removals. The problem without a long process is that you do it less frequently, so you don't wind up winning.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Asking advice on cleaning chains, lubricant, or what the best tire is will subject you to more confusion that you started with. Do some research and decide what works for you.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

c_m_shooter said:


> spray cleaner from Walmart, a light brushing and rinse with hose.


Exactly what I have been doing for years. I am happy to say that never had a problem with my chain so far.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> There are a lot of bad ways to clean a chain but this^ might be the worst.
> 
> The best way is not to let it get so dirty in the first place. How you lube your chain determines how much time you'll have to spend cleaning it.


double yep!...I also use Finish Line Ceramic Wax which does not attract grit like most petroleum based products do


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Post # 11, #12, #14, #15,

yeah Op those are the ones you can learn from.

Btw I've been known to leave my chain alone untill it squeaks..

I ride weekly once or twice, never have chain or gear problems, my chains last


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I typically just spray some WD-40 onto a rag and wipe the chain down. Then oil the chain and wipe the excess.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

Brake cleaner to clean, then liquid wrench chain lube. I get both at autozone. My drivetrain has never been so smooth.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Osco said:


> Post # 11, #12, #14, #15,
> 
> yeah Op those are the ones you can learn from.
> 
> ...


Yes, and if you want proof, google on kmc chain maintenance - they tell you the do s and don't s . Unfortunately lots of people in Mtb do the exact opposite of what the chain manufacturers say - keep it simple, wipe it or wash with mild soapy water , re lube, don't use degreasers or solvents or chain cleaning tools


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I ride 200 miles a week from the end of winter to the beginning, and only use kmc chains and mine last me a year or more. For 15 bucks that's not bad. I clean it when it gets muddy and I use dry lube when I can.


----------



## boardjnky4 (Nov 20, 2014)

I only degrease mine when it's been sitting dirty for long periods of time.


----------



## ScottyJ7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Simple Green... spray it on the rear cassette as you turn the crank backwards then get big soapy brush and brush it all off then hose it off so fast and so easy...simple green works amazing 

then i usually use air compressor to air dry it then re-lube ...I am big fan of Pro Gold chain lube it does get gummy and dirt does not stick to it.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

If you spray the rear cassette you run the risk of contaminating the grease in the freehub as well as the wheel bearings themselves. That's why I suggest that if you are going to use a degreaser, and not use a contained chain cleaning tool, you should take the chain off.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

time229er said:


> double yep!...I also use Finish Line Ceramic Wax which does not attract grit like most petroleum based products do


I haven't tried that one, but I've also had good luck with Finish Line and other wax lubes. Definitely worth trying out if you like a clean chain without having to mess with it much.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

If my chain is particularly dirty, I spray some rubbing alcohol on a rag and wipe the chain down, as well as floss between the cassette cogs and chainrings and then lube. If it's not very dirty I'll just wipe down with a clean rag then lube. No need to go through elaborate chain cleaning methods to have a clean/properly lubricated chain. As pharmaboy said, keep it simple.


----------

